# news 1/23



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Minnesota Lynx Honor Eight More Teams with the "Lynx Team of the Week" Awards

*Minneapolis/St. Paul - The Minnesota Lynx are proud to announce the eight high schools that have earned the distinction of receiving the "Lynx Team of the Week" awards, which includes results through Jan. 10. 
This is the sixth consecutive week that the Minnesota Lynx have recognized one girls team and one boys team in each of the state's four classes. The program will continue every week throughout the high school regular season.

This week's recipients are:

Girls Basketball
Class A
Ada-Borup is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after posting a 3-0 record last week, scoring wins over Win-E-Mac (50-22), Ulen-Hitterdal (70-28), and Norman County West (57-42). The three-game winning streak comes after a 60-49 loss to Crookston in the Crookston Holiday Tournament and pushes the Cougars' overall record to 10-1. Overall, the Cougars have held opponents to 38.5 points a game, winning by an average margin of 28.1 points in their first 11 games.
Class AA
Braham is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after a trio of victories in the week extended the Bombers' winning streak to six games. The week included wins over East Central (47-32), Mora (60-48), and Isle (59-29). Following that stretch, the Bombers' record stands at 11-1. Braham started the season with five consecutive wins before suffering the only loss on Dec. 18 to Osceola. The 11-1 start has the Bombers in first place in the Great River Conference.
Class AAA
Milaca is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after snapping a season-opening eight-game losing streak by scoring its first two wins of the season. On Jan. 4, Milaca held off Mora, 51-50, for its first victory behind 18 points from Lindsey Westphal. Another 18-point effort from Westphal on Jan. 8 lifted the Wolves (2-8) to a 44-39 win over Foley.
Class AAAA
Richfield is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after four victories in the week pushed the Spartans' record to 12-3 overall. Wins over Hill-Murray (55-53), Minneapolis Southwest (68-47), Sibley (84-57), and St. Paul Arlington (99-47) put the Spartans (4-0) in second place in the Classic Suburban Conference, a half-game behind Simley. The Spartans have held opponents to 54.5 points per game, with an average margin of victory of 17.8 points. In the four victories, the Spartans were led by Jaime Noonan, who averaged 17.3 points in the four wins, Mandy Poke (14.0), and Pamela January (10.0).

Boys Basketball
Class A
Lyle/Austin Pacelli is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after extending its winning streak to seven games with a trio of victories in the week. The Athletics pushed their record to 8-2 following wins over Grand Meadow (69-49), Glenville-Emmons (75-42), and Randolph (64-52).
Class AA
Minnehaha Academy is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after three victories in the week. After starting the season with three losses in its first four games, Minnehaha (5-4) has won four of its last five contests. The Red Hawks posted victories over St. Paul Academy (74-45), Winona Cotter (53-48), and DeLaSalle (54-51). David Burnham led the Red Hawks in the three victories, averaging 18.3 points per game.
Class AAA
Mankato West is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after a 3-1 run in the week behind the offensive play of Myles Knutson, Derrick Cattrysse, and Mike Richter. The 3-1 stretch pushed the Scarlets' record to 7-3 overall. Though the Scarlets dropped a heartbreaking loss to St. Thomas Academy (47-55) earlier in the week, they responded with victories over Mankato East (63-36), Austin (60-57), and Owatonna (59-49).
Class AAAA
Shakopee is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after extending its unbeaten record to 9-0 last week. The Sabers ran off wins over Robbinsdale Armstrong (84-58), Waconia (74-59), and Edina (66-60). Matt Zager led the Sabers in the three wins, averaging 23.7 points per game. D.J. Killeen added 15.0 points in the three wins, while Chase Hentges averaged 13.7 points.

Each team will receive a Certificate of Merit, courtesy of the Minnesota Lynx, along with a spotlight on Lynxbasketball.com. All 104 teams will also be invited to a Lynx game during their 10th Anniversary season next summer.

The Minnesota Lynx will celebrate their 10th season in 2008. The festivities kick off on Feb. 5 with the inaugural "Slam Bash," an annual event that will honor men and women who have made exceptional contributions to women's sports. Season and group tickets are on sale now for this historic season, with 10 percent of the proceeds from all tickets sold through "Slam Bash" being donated to the Minnesota Lynx Foundation's support of youth sports. Be a part of the celebration by calling 612-673-8400, e-mailing [email protected] or visiting the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.
​


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Councilmember Catania And Mystics Beard To Walk Mystics Mile*

Washington, D.C. - Washington D.C. Council member David Catania and Washington Mystics All-Star, Alana Beard, will walk the Mystics Mile as part of the Mystics in Training program on Wednesday, January 17th at 10:00 am. Children participating in the walk will receive backpacks, t-shirts and pedometers, courtesy of the Washington Mystics foundation. 
The Mystics in Training program is designed to get children in fourth and fifth grades moving. It is a year-long program that will follow the children's fitness progress. The program includes the Mystics Mile, where the children walk at least a mile with their teachers as well as follow lesson plans focused on nutritional choices. 

Councilmember Catania chairs the Committee on Health and serves on the Judiciary Committee and Consumer and Regulatory Affairs Committee. Councilmember Catania will be on hand to talk to the kids about the school's newly modernized health suite. Councilmember Catania has been instrumental in the new campaign to modernize health suites in every District public school. Coolidge High School, River Terrace and Beers Elementary Schools, are the first three schools to take part in renovations. 

The Washington Mystics Foundation is a non-profit organization dedicated to empowering and improving the health and well-being of youth in the Washington D.C. metropolitan area. The efforts of the Foundation shall serve as a model for health and wellness programs not only in the Washington D.C. metropolitan area but across the nation with its innovative and creative approach.

The Washington Mystics will tip off the 2008 season on Saturday, May 17th, on the road against the Indiana Fever. Washington will host the club's home opener on Sunday, May 25th, against the four-time WNBA Champion, Houston Comets at 4:00 p.m. Season tickets for the 2008 season are currently on sale and can be purchased by calling the Mystics Sales Office at 1-877-DC-HOOP1 or by visiting the Mystics web site at www.washingtonmystics.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Four Months To Go*

Liberty fans, are we all aware that four months from today we will be tipping off the 2008 regular season and toasting our 12th year of operation? On May 18, we'll open the WNBA season when we host our neighbors from the north, Eastern Conference rival, the Connecticut Sun. Just checking to see that everyone is on the same page. It's exciting, isn't it?Curious about how those players of ours are doing on foreign soil? Such as, forward Cathrine Kraayeveld, who is currently posting 15.5 points and 6.6 rebounds per game in EuroLeague play. Look no further than NYLiberty.com [http://msgnyc.com/index.cfm?n35043s6473c12475238t6505o30578] for weekly stat line updates from overseas. If you're looking for more off the court activity, head over to Liberty Hoopla. Never one to escape travel woes, center Janel McCarville has filed entries this past week about her recent adventures to and from Slovakia. Click on the following link to read them: http://msgnyc.com/index.cfm?n35043s6473c12475238t6505o24943 
Our Theme Night schedule is live], as is are our fan poll results from the end of last year. Log on now to http://msgnyc.com/index.cfm?n35043s6473c12475238t6505o20 to find out the impact you made.
Coming up on NYLiberty.com soon, we'll be dishing out our player and coaches' picks for Super Bowl XLII. Yes, yes, we're well aware that we're delving into another sport here, but it is after all the Super Bowl – one of, if not, the biggest event in sports. Football fan or not, everyone is watching. Including us. You'll have fun, we'll have fun – it'll be a good time. Trust us.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Sun Looking For In-Game Promotional Host*

UNCASVILLE, CT. (January 17, 2008) - The Connecticut Sun is looking for a creative, entertaining and humorous individual to be part of the game night staff as an in-game promotional host/MC.All Candidates must possess the following:
-	The ability to perform activities and interact with fans on camera in front of large crowds in a 360 degree arena environment.
-	Prior entertainment, cheerleading, pep squad or theater experience.
-	Outstanding communications skills, a positive, energetic personality and the ability to help create an exciting atmosphere for fans
-	Good listening skills and the ability to work with brief instruction as part of a team
- The availability to appear at all/most Connecticut Sun home games at Mohegan Sun Arena during the 2008 season (2 Pre-Season, 17 Regular Season, and playoffs) and select events on non-game days. Must be able to arrive two to 2.5 hours before the game.
All applicants must be over the age of 18 and reside in New England. A screening process will precede the formal auditions and interviews, which will be held in March at Mohegan Sun Arena. Interested candidates should send information to Bruce Cohn, Connecticut Sun, 1 Mohegan Sun Blvd., Uncasville, Connecticut, 06382. E-mail inquiries can be sent to [email protected].


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Plainville Named High School Team Of The Week*

UNCASVILLE, Conn. (January 22, 2008) - Plainville has been selected as the Connecticut Sun High School Girls' Basketball Team of the Week after defeating Northwest Catholic on January 18th.With that victory, Plainville improved to 11-1. The Blue Devils added a win on Monday night, and are now ranked ninth in both the Hartford Courant and New Haven Register girls' basketball polls. Plainville's Desiree Pina scored 26 points while teammate Alyssa Martino added 19 during the 45-37 win over Northwest Catholic, which was ranked in both polls.
Each week during the high school girls' basketball regular season, the Connecticut Sun will select one Team of the Week. That team will receive a commemorative plaque, courtesy of the Connecticut Sun and Barker Specialty. Other teams to be recognized this season include Norwich Free Academy, Bulkeley, Lauralton Hall, Fermi and Montville.
In its second season, The Team of the Week is one in a series of initiatives undertaken by the Connecticut Sun to highlight local girls' high school basketball, where future WNBA stars are already competing. The Sun also conduct a high school tour, host the CIAC Championship luncheon and recognize the four CIAC Class champions during a ceremony at halftime of a regular season game.
For more information about the Connecticut Sun, visit www.connecticutsun.com.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Minnesota Lynx Honor Eight More Teams with the "Lynx Team of the Week" Awards*

Minneapolis/St. Paul - The Minnesota Lynx are proud to announce the eight high schools that have earned the distinction of receiving the "Lynx Team of the Week" awards, which includes results through Jan. 17. 
This is the seventh consecutive week that the Minnesota Lynx have recognized one girls team and one boys team in each of the state's four classes. The program will continue every week throughout the high school regular season.

This week's recipients are:

Girls Basketball
Class A
Battle Lake is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after posting a 3-0 record in the week. The Lady Battlers (13-0) remained unbeaten with wins over Hillcrest Lutheran Academy (52-23) on Jan. 11, Eagle Valley (65-31) on Jan. 12, and Henning (83-50) on Jan. 15. The Lady Battlers have held opponents to just 43.1 points a game, with an average margin of victory 21.0 points.
Class AA
Eden Valley-Watkins is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after posting a 4-0 record in the week. Following a loss on Dec. 28 in the championship of the St. Cloud Tech Holiday Tournament, the Eagles (14-2) have won six games in a row. The week included wins over Belgrade-Brooten-Elrosa (68-39) on Jan. 11, Litchfield (82-59) on Jan. 12, Paynesville Area (70-25) on Jan. 14, and Howard Lake-Waverly-Winsted (62-57) on Jan. 17. Hannah Linz led the Eagles in the four games, averaging 27.8 points, including 42 points in the win over Litchfield.
Class AAA
Becker is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after posting a pair of victories in the week. Following a stretch of four losses in six games in December, the Bulldogs have won six consecutive games. The Bulldogs (9-4) kicked off the week with a 55-50 win on Jan. 12 over Bloomington-Kennedy behind a 27-point performance from Brianna Mastey. She followed that with a 26-point effort to lift Becker to a 58-33 win over Cambridge-Isanti on Jan. 15.
Class AAAA
Owatonna is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after rebounding from a loss on Jan. 8 with four straight wins in the week. Winners of seven of their last eight games, the Huskies (11-4) posted close victories over Mankato West (63-57) on Jan. 11, Northfield (44-42) on Jan. 12, Waseca (78-64 OT) on Jan. 15, and Rochester Mayo (55-46) on Jan. 17. Despite scoring only 56.2 points a game, Owatonna has found ways to win all season, with an average margin of victory of just 4.9 points per game. The Huskies currently sit in third place in the Big 9 Conference.

Boys Basketball
Class A
Floodwood is the Class A Lynx Team of the Week after posting four wins in the week. The Polar Bears (10-2) have now won five straight games since a loss on Jan. 8. Steve Lyke fueled the recent surge, averaging 19.8 points in wins over Nashwauk-Keewatin (64-47) on Jan. 11, Hill City (85-59) on Jan. 14, Wrenshall (48-45) on Jan. 15, and Greenway (84-47) on Jan. 17. Lyke also averaged 16.5 rebounds, while Chance Hutchinson averaged 12.5 points in the four wins.
Class AA
Breckenridge is the Class AA Lynx Team of the Week after securing a trio of victories in the week. The Cowboys started the season 3-2, but have since won their last 10 games, including a pair of impressive wins over Barnesville (70-35) on Jan. 17 and Frazee (80-42) on Jan. 15 that followed a close 59-52 win over East Grand Forks on Jan. 11. The Cowboys (13-2) have held opponents to 55.4 points a game while outscoring them by an average of 16.7 points per game.
Class AAA
Marshall is the Class AAA Lynx Team of the Week after extending its winning streak to four games following wins over Windom Area (73-64) on Jan. 11, Sioux Falls Washington (61-55) on Jan. 12, and Luverne (60-46) on Jan. 15. Following an 0-3 start to the season, the Tigers (8-4) have now won eight of their last nine games and stand an unbeaten 6-0 (first place) in the Southwest Conference. After giving up 72.3 points a game in their first three losses, the Tigers have since clamped down on defense, holding opponents to 57.0 points a game.
Class AAAA
Burnsville is the Class AAAA Lynx Team of the Week after posting a trio of wins in the week. The Blaze improved to 7-4 following wins over Bloomington-Jefferson (78-61) on Jan. 11, Rosemount (103-80) on Jan. 15, and Eastview (78-72 OT) on Jan. 17. Tarell Clark averaged an impressive 35.7 points in the three wins, while Devon Knopke averaged 19.3 points.

Each team will receive a Certificate of Merit, courtesy of the Minnesota Lynx, along with a spotlight on Lynxbasketball.com. All 104 teams will also be invited to a Lynx game during their 10th Anniversary season next summer.

The Minnesota Lynx will celebrate their 10th season in 2008. The festivities kick off on Feb. 5 with the inaugural "Slam Bash," an annual event that will honor men and women who have made exceptional contributions to women's sports. Season and group tickets are on sale now for this historic season, with 10 percent of the proceeds from all tickets sold through "Slam Bash" being donated to the Minnesota Lynx Foundation's support of youth sports. Be a part of the celebration by calling 612-673-8400, e-mailing [email protected] or visiting the Lynx website at www.lynxbasketball.com.


----------

